# STBXW will get kids for 6 weeks in summer. Too long!



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

So the way it works here in Texas, since I have primary custody of the kids, I will have to allow the kids to spend time with their mom for 42 days in the summer. This sucks. I am an educator who has the summers off. My STBXW was an educator but quit when she moved out. Now she works for the health care industry and does not have the vacation time like I do. Especially since she decided to quit her job here and move away to a state 2000 miles away. I don't mind the kids seeing mom. I actually encourage it, but not at my expense. I will miss them dearly after the first week! Is it possible for a judge to agree to the kids being gone 3 weeks, then back for 2, then gone for 3? And if so, I guess I would have to pay for the extra flight? Should I have asked for sole custody to avoid this? Is there any way of winning a fair ruling regarding the summer? It's just frustrating circumstances that seems unfair to me. Nothing forced her to quit and move away.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Is she easy to work with for you, or does she give you crap no matter what you suggest??


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

First , since she isthe one that moved...she will be paying for any need flights to see her.

Second, whether number of days is that, no one said they are all together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. So they have to go sit with mom and be in daycare. What a stupid law. You're off and can hang out with the kids, but the law says mom gets them. LAME.

I'm sorry. I have no suggestions. I'd feel the same as you.

And personally, I truly believe that someone who moves 2000 miles away from their children doesn't really give a crap anyway. Just sayin.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Wow. So they have to go sit with mom and be in daycare. What a stupid law. You're off and can hang out with the kids, but the law says mom gets them. LAME.
> 
> I'm sorry. I have no suggestions. I'd feel the same as you.
> 
> And personally, I truly believe that someone who moves 2000 miles away from their children doesn't really give a crap anyway. Just sayin.


Obviously you haven't hear that Texas legislatures are not the smartest group! 

There are many, many stupid Tx laws. My H will not be responsible for my kids going through college either. I have all the student loans in my name (only needed one parent and I was always the one to help them).


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Houstondad said:


> So the way it works here in Texas, since I have primary custody of the kids, I will have to allow the kids to spend time with their mom for *42 days in the summer.* This sucks. I am an *educator who has the summers off.* My STBXW was an educator but quit when she moved out. Now she works for the health care industry and does not have the vacation time like I do. Especially since she decided to quit her job here and move away to a state 2000 miles away. I don't mind the kids seeing mom. I actually encourage it, but not at my expense. I will miss them dearly after the first week! Is it possible for a judge to agree to the kids being gone 3 weeks, then back for 2, then gone for 3? And if so, I guess I would have to pay for the extra flight? Should I have asked for sole custody to avoid this? Is there any way of winning a fair ruling regarding the summer? It's just frustrating circumstances that seems unfair to me. Nothing forced her to quit and move away.


Gosh I hope it's not going to be like that! What does your lawyer say about all these questions?

I know TX often sides with the women... or so I hear (pray in my sake) .

I do know that I have decided that when my kids have to visit their dad I am cruising or traveling. There's no way I could be home w/o them. In the past years I take them on major vacations in the summer 3 to 6 wks and they are usually the best time. I have summers off too.


----------

